# will ferrals breed in captivity?



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

if ferrals are trapped and placed in a loft or coop of some sort, will they breed in captivity? will the newborns have any homing ability? will the wild birds stay wild after expusure to humans over time?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Aaron, 

Yes....feral pigeons will breed in captivity and they will become tamer with being handled and cared for. Each pigeon is different though and some will take better to captivity than others. I must say though, it's not very ethical to capture wild pigeons and when they were born in the wild. You'd be better off buying some inexpensive homers or other type, sometimes your local humane society will have pigeons there for adoption. Also, breeders will sometimes give you a couple of pairs for free if you are very nice, enthusiastic, can provide a good home and the person thinks you're a good guy


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

... I think pigeons would try to breed and nest in zero-gravity...  

But seriously, like Brad said, I think they would breed just fine in captivity as long as they're health and well cared for.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Aaron,

Let me make this real clear: It is not only unethical, but inhumane to trap ferrals and keep them captive. They belong out in the wild as every other wild bird.

The only time we keep a feral in captivity is when it is in need of medical attention, and cannot fend for itself out in the wild, and that is all. 

There are a lot of domestic pigeons available out there, take your time ...learn all you can about pigeons, and find someone who has lots of pigeons that can help you. 

My dad tought me everything about racing pigeons when I was 10 years old, I never would have pigeons to this day, if it hadn't been for his knowledge or someone else that could have helped me. 

Treesa


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*relax*

the only reason i was looking at trapping them and KEEPING them is because the owner of hte building is trapping them and selling them to dog trainers. i just thought them living in a loft would be better than them getting shot at field trials.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Aaron,

Thank you for explaining the situation. I have seen some people try to domesticate feral pigeons for no reason other then to want to keep them as pets.

If their lives are in danger, I would consider it, if first, you can relocate them to a pigeon friendly area, where no one will bother them.

Treesa


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*?*

i brought this up to a few guys in the local racing pigeon club and they said that if i moved them they would just return to their originial homes, as even ferals have some homign ability.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check your e-mail


----------



## casnyder (May 13, 2005)

If it is the _owner_ of the building trapping them, and you also start trapping them....

Around here that sort of competition


----------

